# Socialité



## ManPaisa

¿Usan en tu país o región el término _*socialité**_ para referirse a personajes de la alta sociedad, sobre a todo a los que les gusta mucho figurar en los medios de comunicación? En el DRAE no aparece.

Si no, ¿qué términos usan?


* Del inglés _socialite_, a través del francés.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola ManPaisa,

Por aquí (España) no lo he visto... aún.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, jamás lo oí. A los de la "alta sociedad" les llaman "conchetos" (con perdón ), sin importar si les gusta figurar en los medios de comunicación -aunque a algunos parece gustarles-.


----------



## Heidi19

En la Argentina también usamos "bienudo". También recuerdo una expresión que usaba una amiga de mi mamá: "es de la crema" -ya no se usa-. Suele decirse "es de la high" para indicar que pertenece a la clase alta


----------



## Juan Miguel González

En México sí, no es un término popular, se usa sobre todo en las revistas que cubren los eventos de la gente "de la alta". 

Habitualmente se usa "fresa" para habla de las clases altas, sobre todo a los jóvenes, pero con un tono despectivo.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Yo lo he leído en las revistas rosas (en el vanidades creo), y escriben: La socialité fulana de tal......
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Confirmo, en México sí, _socialité_. Pero de uso restringido.
¿No han escuchado el término _people_ (pipol)? Creo que se está extiendo más que _socialité._


----------



## Hidrocálida

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Confirmo, en México sí, _socialité_. Pero de uso restringido.
> ¿No han escuchado el término _people_ (pipol)? Creo que se está extiendo más que _socialité._


También es muy usado el término "gente linda" en frases tipo: obvio sólo gente linda, para referirse a gente de alta sociedad o a los que sienten que pertenecen a esa clase.Otro término es gente nice.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hidrocálida said:


> También es muy usado el término "gente linda" en frases tipo: obvio sólo gente linda, para referirse a gente de alta sociedad o a los que sienten que pertenecen a esa clase.Otro término es gente nice.
> Saludos


 
Náis, perdón.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Náis, perdón.


¿Hay quién escriba náis?


----------



## la_machy

Hola MP. Te cuento que por aca en Hermosillo la palabra ''socialité'' *SI *se usa mucho para referirse a las personas que son muy asiduas a los eventos sociales y que aparecen con frecuencia en el diario.


Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No, pero así se pr*e*nuncia.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No, pero así se pr*e*nuncia.


Me había asustado por un momento, hasta me fuí a San Gooogle .
¿Alguién sabrá a partir de cuando se empezaría a usar el término socialité en nuestro país?


----------



## 0scar

Arriba, hay quienes contestaron  a _haute société _más que a _socialité_.


----------



## ManPaisa

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.

Sí, recuerdo haber oído/leído _*socialité*_ en México.  Son personas 'nice' (perdón, 'nais') pero de los bien exclusivos, que van a todos los eventos sociales y aparecen en prensa y revistas, sobre todo en la sección _Gente_ del diario _Reforma_ y en la revista _Caras_.



Heidi19 said:


> En la Argentina también usamos "bienudo". También recuerdo una expresión que usaba una amiga de mi mamá: "es de la crema" -ya no se usa-. Suele decirse "es de la high" para indicar que pertenece a la clase alta



En Buenos Aires creo que siempre oí _*bianudo*_, más que _*bienudo*_, con la pronunciación medio afrancesada. ¿Estoy equivocado?


----------



## Ibermanolo

Creo que el equivalente en España sería alta sociedad aunque tengo dudas por lo de que aparecen asiduamente en los medios. Aquí los que aparecen de continuo en los medios son personajes famosillos de medio pelo.


----------



## Jellby

¿Será la "jet set"?


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.
> 
> Sí, recuerdo haber oído/leído _*socialité*_ en México. Son personas 'nice' (perdón, 'nais') pero de los bien exclusivos, que van a todos los eventos sociales y aparecen en prensa y revistas, sobre todo en la sección _Gente_ del diario _Reforma_ y en la revista _Caras_.


 
Exacto.

Una persona nais, una socialité o un fresa son todos diferentes.

Nice es cualquier persona "bien", es decir de buena cuna.
Fresa, puede ser una persona cualquiera con aires de grandeza, aunque normalmente vengan con pedigrí.
Socialité, es un personaje del más alto abolengo y alcurnia, y que gusta de la lente de los fotógrafos. Aparece en revistas y publicaciones tal cual si fuera un famoso artista, sólo que en este caso los socilités ni bailan, ni cantan, ni nada. Son objeto de atención por meter a sus familias en escándalos o por conductas muy extravagantes como enredarse con famosos, participar en ciertas causas.

Queda claro que en México sí se usa.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Jellby said:


> ¿Será la "jet set"?



La "beautiful", me temo.


----------



## bellota_2601

En República Dominicana usamos "de la high" o simplemente de la alta sociedad, aquí en Perú usan el término "pituco" para referirse a ese tipo de personas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Jellby said:


> ¿Será la "jet set"?


 
Por acá es (o era, más bien) el jet set.


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> En Buenos Aires creo que siempre oí _*bianudo*_, más que _*bienudo*_, con la pronunciación medio afrancesada. ¿Estoy equivocado?


No, estás en lo cierto, pero me parece que el término va cayendo en desuso, reemplazado por *concheto*, del cual mejor no hablar.


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirx said:


> Exacto.
> 
> Una persona nais, una socialité o un fresa son todos diferentes.
> 
> Nice es cualquier persona "bien", es decir de buena cuna.
> Fresa, puede ser una persona cualquiera con aires de grandeza, aunque normalmente vengan con pedigrí.
> Socialité, es un personaje del más alto abolengo y alcurnia, y que gusta de la lente de los fotógrafos. Aparece en revistas y publicaciones tal cual si fuera un famoso artista, sólo que en este caso los socilités ni bailan, ni cantan, ni nada. Son objeto de atención por meter a sus familias en escándalos o por conductas muy extravagantes como enredarse con famosos, participar en ciertas causas.
> 
> Queda claro que en México sí se usa.


Te faltó la clásica _"la crema y nata"_ de la sociedad, también _"la gente bonita"_, ahora que si quieres ser un poco despectivo _"la alta suciedad" _


----------



## bb008

bellota_2601 said:


> En República Dominicana usamos "de la high" o simplemente de la alta sociedad, aquí en Perú usan el término "pituco" para referirse a ese tipo de personas.


 
Hola

En Venezuela es igual "de la high" o alta sociedad. También le decimos sifrinos o de alta alcurnia.

Saludos.-


----------



## Pinairun

A algunos les llaman "habituales del _papier couché_".


----------



## chics

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿No han escuchado el término _people_ (pípol)?


Ésto se utiliza en Francia, en francés. En España yo nunca lo he oído, ni _socialité_ tampoco. 

Se habla de los _señores_, de la _alta alcurnia_, de la _alta sociedad_, los _de buena casa_ o _buena familia_, la _jet set_, la_ gente guapa_... algunas de estas expresiones suenen un poco antiguas hoy, pero es que la cosa se ha democratizado un montón y, cada vez más, los famosos y los protagonistas de las revistas de cotilleos vienen de todo tipo de clases sociales, yo diría incluso que más de las más chungas.


----------



## Heidi19

ManPaisa said:


> En Buenos Aires creo que siempre oí _*bianudo*_, más que _*bienudo*_, con la pronunciación medio afrancesada. ¿Estoy equivocado?


 Man Paisa:En Buenos Aires se usan *bienudo * y expresiones del tipo"es muy *bian*".
Un saludo de una porteña que no se considera "bienuda" y que simplemente aspira ser una buena persona.


----------



## ManPaisa

Heidi19 said:


> Man Paisa:En Buenos Aires se usan *bienudo *y expresiones del tipo"es muy *bian*".
> Un saludo de una porteña que no se considera "bienuda" y que simplemente aspira ser una buena persona.


 
  Gracias, Heidi.


----------



## chics

Ah, esto me recuerda que aquí se dice *de clase bien* o *de familia bien*, para decir que es de casa acomodada. Pero no tiene porqué (no suele) ser conocido en los programas de cotilleos.


----------



## ManPaisa

chics said:


> Ah, esto me recuerda que aquí se dice *de clase bien* o *de familia bien*, para decir que es de casa acomodada. Pero no tiene porqué (no suele) ser conocido en los programas de cotilleos.


 
No se trata de programas de cotilleo, sino de los medios en general. 

Los _socialités_ son miembros de la más alta sociedad que aparecen frecuentemente en los medios, de manera voluntaria o involuntaria. Ejemplo de _socialité_ española: Alicia Koplowich.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

chics said:


> Ésto se utiliza en Francia, en francés. En España yo nunca lo he oído, ni _socialité_ tampoco.
> 
> Se habla de los _señores_, de la _alta alcurnia_, de la _alta sociedad_, los _de buena casa_ o _buena familia_, la _jet set_, la_ gente guapa_... algunas de estas expresiones suenen un poco antiguas hoy, pero es que la cosa se ha democratizado un montón y, cada vez más, los famosos y los protagonistas de las revistas de cotilleos vienen de todo tipo de clases sociales, yo diría incluso que más de las más chungas.


 
Y da para más: gente _de sangre azul _(para los _aristócratas_, y vaya que los hay en España en esta revista --> la inefable Duquesa de Alba... ¡argh!) y los que _nacieron en cuna de oro._ Pero tienes razón, se cuela cantidá de horteras... desde estrellas del fut hasta ex-novios despechados, pasando por comentaristas de TVE y actores de culebrones colombianos... pura _alta suciedá._


----------



## chics

Yo me refería a que antes eran aristócratas y burgueses principalmente, pero ahora los que más venden son los más raritos o friquis, que sacan de programas de encierros televisivos, o de contactos con de novietes despechados del ex del ex de una ex de no se sabe quién, etc. No digo que unos sean mejores ni peores que los otros, sólo que, si antes se daba por supuesto que todos eran de clase alte o folclóricas, ahora los hay también de origen humilde a los que igual les vale _nuevos ricos_ pero no _alta sociedad_ o _buena família_. Y que pueda salir quien quiera en esos sitios es más democrático ¿No?


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Solamente había visto esa palabra en este hilo y en un par de revistas mientras me cortaban el pelo esta tarde. 

Antes, ni en las "sociales" del par de periódicos regionales de mi zona.

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Solamente había visto esa palabra ¿Cuála? en este hilo y en un par de revistas mientras me cortaban el pelo esta tarde.
> 
> Antes, ni en las "sociales" del par de periódicos regionales de mi zona.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Cierto, antes, en México, había la página de los _sociales. _Todavía, creo.


----------



## quethibum

Hola a todos, resucito este hilo porque hoy en un diario peruano (diario serio en el papel, desgraciadamente menos serio en su versión en línea) uno de los artículos habla de una famosa "socialité", hermana menor de otra famosa _socialité_ y me preguntaba si después de tantos años (la última entrada de este hilo es de 2009) la cosa había variado en los diferentes países hispanohablantes o seguía igual.
He visto que en España hay un programa que se llama así, he visto una que otra página de otros países empleando el término, pero ninguna que me parezca una fuente de fiar. En francés dicho sea de paso, el término no tiene ese significado.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Pues he tenido que revisar el hilo para saber qué se quería decir con la palabra; y diría que no, que a pesar de ese programa que dices que hay en alguna televisión española (no lo conozco y no sé de qué va), esa palabra no se usa ni se reconoce, al menos en mi entorno, para lo que se supone que quiere expresar, afortunadamente.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:





quethibum said:


> me preguntaba si después de tantos años [...]  la cosa había variado en los diferentes países hispanohablantes o seguía igual


En *Costa Rica*, es un término propio de la prensa rosa: aparece por escrito en noticias de farándula y, por lo general, hace referencia a figurones de la telerrealidad estadounidense. En algunos casos, es tan indisociable su estatuto de _socialités_ que ese parece ser su único oficio,  aunque en la mayoría de los casos se trata de empresarios y empresarias.


----------



## jorgema

swift said:


> En *Costa Rica*, es un término propio de la prensa rosa: aparece por escrito en noticias de farándula y, por lo general, hace referencia a figurones de la telerrealidad estadounidense. En algunos casos, es tan indisociable su estatuto de _socialités_ que ese parece ser su único oficio,  aunque en la mayoría de los casos se trata de empresarios y empresarias.



Creo que es así en todas partes. Un término propio de la prensa rosa, de farándula y espectáculos. No creo que sea siquiera un término familiar o coloquial (el artículo al que enlaza quethibum, por ejemplo, tiene que definir lo que significa la palabreja esa, justamente porque no es de uso común). Como dices, se aplica más que nada a figuras de los Estados Unidos o de Europa; se me ocurren las Kardashians, por ejemplo, que no tienen otro mérito que el de siempre aparecer en los medios. No creo que el término sea equiparable a gente bien, high society, sangre azul y otros que se han mencionado antes (la 'gentita', como se diría coloquialmente en mi ciudad).


----------



## quethibum

El programa español tiene una entrada en wiki que dice lo siguiente:
_*Socialité*_ (también conocido como _*Socialité by Cazamariposas*_) es un programa de televisión dedicado al mundo de los famosos y a los reality shows de Telecinco por medio de reportajes. El formato, presentado por María Patiño, está producido por La Fábrica de la Tele y se emite en Telecinco desde el 29 de abril de 2017.

Así que me imagino que si era una palabra poco usada o desconocida en España, ahora lo será.




jorgema said:


> se me ocurren las Kardashians,



Pues a ellas me refería jorgema , no quise poner el enlance de la hermana menor K porque me niego a hacerle más propaganda de la que ya tiene (por eso puse el enlace de la Preysler).

Mirando encontré una página colombiana 'Jet Set' donde dan esta definición:
Una socialité es aquella persona que gracias a su estatus es reconocida simplemente por su manera de vivir. Lujos, moda y eventos benéficos son constantes en las agendas de estas mujeres que todo el mundo conoce pero nadie sabe muy bien por qué.

Supongo que la diferencia con *jet-set* es que los de la jet-set (al menos como la conocía yo) era gente de cierta posición (como las Grimaldi), lo cual no es el caso de todos los que aparecen en el programa español (que va de la novia millonaria de Froilán hasta Belén Esteban y su hija).


----------



## Quiviscumque

Hasta donde yo sé, se trata de un angicismo y no debe llevar tilde: "socialite", pronunciado "soshalít". Según la página
socialite | Origin and history of socialite by Online Etymology Dictionary , habitualmente correcta pues se basa en el OED, aparece por primera vez en la revista useña "Time" en 1925. El significado original era "persona de la alta sociedad". Cómo empleen la palabra en los muladares de TeleCinco, es cosa que me confieso incapaz de investigar.

"Socialité" en francés creo que es otra cosa: "sociabilidad".


----------

